# What equipment is needed to screen print Plastistol tranfers?



## Witko1968 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi I am in the planning phase of starting a Vinyl heat press shop and printing and using Plastistol tranfers. I am thinking of a start up for early spring or late winter to actually start up. I am researching what equipment I would need for printing Plastistol tranfers for personal work and possibly for others as there is not a lot of shops doing so im the area I live in. I am wondering if I need a manual 6 color press or possibly making a table line press to do so. I am also interested in printing Plastistol tranfers using CMYK and halftones. 

I am also wondering if I will need a spot dryer or a tunnel dryer?

realistically what will I need with a limited start up budget and low floor space?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You can print transfers and tees on a rotary manual but a press with vacuum platen made for signs is nicer for just transfers. There may be newer options, I've been out of transfer making for a long while now. You need a conveyor oven, IR gun, and quality transfer press. Ink manufacturers can help a lot, they have a vested interest in your success.


----------



## jwcollect (Oct 24, 2007)

You basically need a screen printing setup, it’s the same process only you’re printing on paper. If you’re not going to be getting into tshirts, then I would just order transfer online. Try Howard’s.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Wonder if this guy ever tried it.


----------

